# Poisonous?!?



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Russia just vomited, but she acts fine otherwise. She had apparently swallowed three or four berries off of our neighbors' tree which hangs over our fence. It is a Bradford Pear tree, and I'm wondering if the berries could be poisonous. They were not crushed, rather just split in half. She is eating, drinking, and playing normally, but I just want to be sure. Our neighbor has a yorkie, so I also want to make sure that he is safe, as well!

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Just keep a CLOSE eye out for any more vomiting or other signs that she could be getting sick. If the vomiting continues or anything else comes up, seek veterinary care immediately. Or, if in doubt at all at this moment, seek it now. Better safe than sorry? All pear trees (along with apples, plums, etc...) have seeds that contain some stuff called cyanogenic glycosides. This is sorta related to cyanide - but this isn't the same cyanide from the movies that the spy takes to end himself after he's been captured (or however else they use it in movies). It can make their stomach pretty upset as you've already witnessed and yes, has the potential to be lethal if the dose is high enough. 

If this were my neighbor, I would either talk with him about trimming it so that it does not hang over my yard or perhaps offer to help him replace his tree with another ornamental tree that doesn't drop fruit or isn't toxic at all.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Isn't there a pet poison hotline? I took a quick look online and the ASPCA one charges..as do the next few down.

Hope your pup is OK!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you both for your responses! So far, so good...


----------

